

Python 201: Decorators - ingve
http://www.blog.pythonlibrary.org/2014/03/13/python-201-decorators/

======
bdevine
Everyone's pedagogical requirements vary, and decorators are notoriously hard
to explain[0], but seeing something like "A decorator in Python is a function
that accepts another function as an argument." as a flat statement at the
beginning of the article is an immediate turn-off for me, since I can easily
see someone who is still learning about Python in general extrapolating from
this to conclude, say, that map(), reduce(), and filter() are decorators as
well. It's just a bad start to the article IMO and I didn't bother reading
much further.

[0]
[http://pythonconquerstheuniverse.wordpress.com/2012/04/29/py...](http://pythonconquerstheuniverse.wordpress.com/2012/04/29/python-
decorators/)

